# Effingham Lease Available



## ssramage (May 17, 2021)

I am not the lease holder, just passing along info for what looks like a pretty solid piece of property.

https://www.basecampleasing.com/9199/Effingham-County-Georgia-Hunting-Lease.html


----------



## twoheartedale (May 17, 2021)

25 an ac is pretty steep around here.


----------



## Rage Slinger05 (May 18, 2021)

Yeah that’s wayyyy high and prolly why it’s still available


----------



## Mexican Squealer (May 18, 2021)

It’s crazy, right across the river (Hampton county)  folks pay 25/acre and you are lucky to ever find something to lease....


----------



## luker125 (May 19, 2021)

stay away from anyhting base camp leasing is offering!


----------



## DAVE (May 19, 2021)

luker125 said:


> stay away from anyhting base camp leasing is offering!


Why?


----------



## twoheartedale (May 19, 2021)

DAVE said:


> Why?



Number 1, COST! 

I run a lease just up the road from this place and pay $10 an ac.  I was in a lease not far from this one years ago and they are correct, there is game BUT you have a bunch of locals to deal with in that area.  No offense to anybody from Effingham, but the counties nickname is Methingham for a reason.


----------



## antharper (May 19, 2021)

Thanks for the info ssramage !


----------



## ssramage (May 22, 2021)

Someone must have thought it was a nice property. It leased already.


----------



## Blackston (May 22, 2021)

Mexican Squealer said:


> It’s crazy, right across the river (Hampton county)  folks pay 25/acre and you are lucky to ever find something to lease....


It’s like 2 different worlds though ( grew up in Chatham, played in the Ham , Worked at the old Bostic plantation in Hampton)


----------



## twoheartedale (May 22, 2021)

ssramage said:


> Someone must have thought it was a nice property. It leased already.


Really? Heck I would lease my farm for that price.


----------



## BWill (May 22, 2021)

It’s inside city limits, firearms ordinances apply. Too many houses and neighbor. Looks like nothing but problems


----------

